# I think I must be crazy...



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm selling my new Kindle Fire and was originally going to put the money toward getting a nicer tablet. Now, I'm thinking of putting the money toward a new hoglet. :lol: Not sure which to go with.

So... poll.

The hoglet will cost more in the end but not that much more.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess I'd say it depends on how useful the tablet would be honestly. If it's just something you want but it's not a big deal if you don't get it, then I'd be more likely to say go with the hedgie. But if it's something you'd use ALL the time or would be incredibly useful, then maybe that would be the better choice for now.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

:lol: The tablet will help you with your business I think. A new hedgie might make Quinn mad since you have to split your time with her. Really wish we were closer to save you the expense of the hoglet though. SMH and laughing they are addicting aren't they?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

tigereyes I'm considering just driving to Texas and picking up a baby XD It wouldn't cost any more in gas and you have babies that definitely need homes!

The tablet is just a basic tablet, mostly a toy. The main reason for wanting one is it's easier to carry than a Bible, but it's not like I'm gonna die carrying around an extra two pounds of book. I have books in my purse all the time, anyhow! It is also useful as a planner. But it wouldn't be useful for business because it's such a low-function thing. Although I could get a keyboard. But I already have a mini laptop XD

I got so used to using the tablet (Kindle) over the past year, and it stopped charging, and it took me three months to make the effort to get it exchanged (yay for warranty and good customer service!). I can certainly survive without the thing. It's just so durn handy.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm like really looking into driving to Texas now XD I could make it a road trip! Visit my family in Alabama, stop in Louisiana for some fun, see what Houston is like, and then pick up the baby XD Gosh, I really am crazy.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

nevermind that, it's $363 in gas for a round trip XD darn the expense of travel. That would have been a fun trip.


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL you are so bad. At this point I am sure you are crazy like me . You have some time to think about this since they won't be ready do go until after the holiday. I got pics of their bits so I am going to post those on my other thread hopefully can figure out #of boys from girls think may have 1 boy now. Its so confusing. May be able to meet half way then we wouldn't be to bad off on gas lol.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I def might be able to do half way. I will make myself be patient and think on it 

Yay for the crazies!!


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just sent you a pm hopefully you get it.


----------

